# [Solved] Problems with gentoo-sources 2.6.13 + 2.6.14

## VinnieNZ

I've got a GA 7N-400 Pro2 motherboard from Gigabyte and ever since kernel 2.6.13 I haven't been able to run a new version of the gentoo-sources kernel (haven't tried any others as yet).

The last version of 2.6.12 was the last working version for me that I didn't have to pass any boot params into to make it go.

On bootup of the 2.6.14 kernel I get an IRQ error (something about nobody cares) and then the computer doesn't go any further.  I've had to add the irqpoll and noapic options to the kernel boot params to be able to boot the kernel, but then notice that the computer seems to run substantially slower for no apparrent reason.

Under the 2.6.13 kernels it got to a point where it would try to access the drive on the secondary IDE controller (hde through hdh) and would stop there.  This may have been the IRQ problem also, but I didn't notice this problem until I upgraded to the 2.6.14 kernel - this may also have been because under 2.6.14 I enabled the SATA controller in the BIOS on the computer as well, I think I noticed someone else who had a similar problem with a Silicon Image chipset SATA controller with the IRQ issues, but this shouldn't have effected the 2.6.13 series as I always had SATA disabled in the BIOS.

Is there anyway I can return 'normal' functionality to my computer and run the later versions of the kernel's without having to pass in these param's, or has anyone else come across these problems?

Thanks for any help at all  :Very Happy: Last edited by VinnieNZ on Wed Nov 23, 2005 12:38 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## egberts

Post your output of

```
# emerge info
```

----------

## VinnieNZ

```
Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.10

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.recoil.net.nz/gentoo http://planetmirror.com/pub/gentoo http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://firebird/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl directfb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam flac foomatic foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde libg++ libwww lirc mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mythtv ncurses nls nptl nptlonly odbc ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl slang spell sse ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xine xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS
```

----------

## egberts

This bug qualifies that you post over at www.kernel.org mailing list...  There is a considerable merging activity between AMD x86 and AMD 64 that are impacted this.

Gentoo has no control over this aspect of the kernel bug.

Before you post,  check to make sure that your BIOS has plug-n-play enabled and repeat.

When you post on kernel.org, be as detailed as possible.

(I'm not sure you need 'kernel_linux' in your USE, although.

----------

## muhr

Hi

I also had some IRQ troubles when I switched from 2.6.12 to 2.6.13. The problem was because of changes in the PCI subsystem that were not supported by some (external) drivers yet. I had to put "pci=routeirq" in the kernel command line to restore the old behavior and then it worked again. Perhaps this helps with your problem, too. If not, you could also try "irqfixup" or even "irqpoll".

-- muhr

----------

## VinnieNZ

 *muhr wrote:*   

> I had to put "pci=routeirq" in the kernel command line to restore the old behavior and then it worked again.

 

Can't believe I had forgotten about that - I had to do that for a while with another kernel version as well.

Doing this fixed my problems (can now just pass the above to the kernel, don't need to pass noapic or irqpoll anymore).

Cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## VinnieNZ

Arghh, the problem has come back - exactly the same as before.

Now happens on both 2.6.14-r1 and r2 based kernel's - surprisingly the 2.6.14 original works fine with the pci=routeirq option.

----------

## VinnieNZ

Fixed this myself - noticed when compiling a Kernel at work there was this option:

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE.

Simply removed this option from my .config file and removed pci=routeirq from the boot params and now everything works as it should - well at least with gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2.

----------

